

56 Colorado Startups Raised Over $162M in the First Half of 2013 - adam470512
http://www.builtindenver.com/blog/colorado-startups-raised-over-162m-first-half-2013

======
tubbzor
This is very exciting as a Senior at uni in Colorado this year! Wish more
Colorado start-ups posted on Who's Hiring.

